

Red Flag Linux: Official distro of the CCP Bureau of Culture - rms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Flag_Linux

======
rms
Also note that <http://www.xp.com> goes to a recently launched version of
Ubuntu with an even better copy of the Windows XP interface.

------
rbanffy
I wonder if there is a moral conflict on using GPL software when so many other
important freedoms are absent.

~~~
rms
Perhaps software freedom can make people hunger for greater freedoms. I don't
see any moral conflict.

~~~
rbanffy
How can you exercise the freedoms free software gives you when you don't have
the most basic freedoms? In this scenario, perhaps, the GPL is nothing but an
empty promise.

~~~
rms
Sure, I agree. Beyond that, the GPL isn't even enforceable in China, the CCP
could care less about enforcing the freedoms that the GPL restricts, like the
requirement to distribute source code.

